# Greeting from Hungary



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You will learn alot here.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you.

From this end, it's also interesting to hear about your experiences with horses. It seems to be pretty much opposite of my own! 

You will enjoy it here  Have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome 
I find it interesting to hear from people in other country's thanks for joining and hope you like it here. We seem to have a good mix of western and english riders.


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 6, 2009)

Szerbus Gengsty, hogy vagy??

Hope you are having an amazing time here on the forum.

Where in Hungary are you from if you don't mind me asking because I used to have a horse in Budapest but that was many years ago.


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

Köszönöm, jól 

From Zala county (on the boarder of Zala and Vas county) so a bit far from Budapest, but I were born there  Did you also live in Hungary?


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 6, 2009)

Gengsty said:


> Köszönöm, jól
> 
> From Zala county (on the boarder of Zala and Vas county) so a bit far from Budapest, but I were born there  Did you also live in Hungary?


My grandparents on my mothers side live in Budapest and I spent every summer there until I was to turn 13 years old.

I can tell you the crazy antics that I did in downtown Budapest on horseback but I am not sure you would believe me.

Lets just say that Rendorszeg was called at one time. :lol:

How is Hungary now because when I was there all the movies were dubbed in Magyar and not a single person that I met spoke english, not at Marget Sziget or Keleti pu but I have a feeling that it has changed a lot.


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

Films are still dubbed in Hungarian, but more and more people speak the language  But still not enough... I haven't been to Budapest for years so I can't tell you how Margit sziget or Keleti Pályaudvar is. But when I was 5-7 years old I really loved Margit sziget


----------



## Sleepless (Mar 6, 2009)

Gengsty said:


> Films are still dubbed in Hungarian, but more and more people speak the language  But still not enough... I haven't been to Budapest for years so I can't tell you how Margit sziget or Keleti Pályaudvar is. But when I was 5-7 years old I really loved Margit sziget


Do you remember riding those four-wheeled carts that you have to pedal around Marget Sziget??

I just wish that they had horses there that you could ride around Budapest but knowing how crazy they drive there I would be afraid for the horses safety and also my own.

But I think that it would be a lot of fun though.


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

Not really...any time we were at the Margit Sziget we went on foot...but I've seen some photos of me sitting in one, but I was too young  But I can remember the playground there with long chutes 
and the theme park  I loved it  But as I said I has been long years since I haven't been to Budapest...


----------

